# Lab Pup!!! :) advice



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

alright so a few months ago i was on here asking some questions about waterfowl dogs. and now this is pretty ligit.

So i've talked my parents into probably letting me get one (they are at about 90% yes) 

so i want a black or chocolate lab. does anybody know of some local dog breeders with some qauality dogs? also this will be my first hunting dog ever to train. What steps would i go into training it. 

Oh ya!! In general, are males easier than females or is it kinda just a preference thing?

Thanks


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Send Colt Hamilton a PM, and tell him Chaser sent you. 8) 

He's got a litter of Chocolates that just hit the ground last saturday, that will be ready to go around the last of March/first of April. 

I am getting one of these pups, and can't wait till he comes home!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

in general females oughtta be easier to train, but with the right amount of work, either sex will do what you train them to do. males, will usually be more stubborn, but also strong willed. females seem to have more desire to please and have a closer bond with their owner.
but like i said, this is a generalization and it depends on what you put into your dog. good luck!!! i wish i was in a position to get another dog!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Speaking from personal experience, training can be as fun or frustrating as you let it be. I've had a blast training my little lab mutt just because anything I got out of him as a duck dog was a bonus. When I tried to get too serious about it is when he got discouraged and I got frustrated. He's also just my best buddy.... I've had females too and how close you and your dog get is just a matter of spending time with it. Thats the thing... they're all going to want to please you, especially as a pup, and if you make it fun for you and them, you'll wind up with a great hunting dog as well as a best friend for as long as you own them. I guess if you're a gung ho trainer and are all business with dogs and training, then you might not get as close with your dog or something but if you love on em a lot, they'll basically want to do whatever you tell em because the reward of you being happy with them and treating them like gold is what they're working for. 8)


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

deadicated1 said:


> in general females oughtta be easier to train, but with the right amount of work, either sex will do what you train them to do. males, will usually be more stubborn, but also strong willed. females seem to have more desire to please and have a closer bond with their owner.
> but like i said, this is a generalization and it depends on what you put into your dog. good luck!!! i wish i was in a position to get another dog!


To me it's just the opposite. My males seem to bond better and be more team players. My females are a little on the independent side. Also female usually seem to take corrections in training a little more personal.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I've heard that dogs are more loyal to their owner if they have been fixed and aren't always looking for another dog. Does it help any if they have been fixed?


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> I've heard that dogs are more loyal to their owner if they have been fixed and aren't always looking for another dog. Does it help any if they have been fixed?


No Dont do it!!!!!


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Steve Shaver said:


> OPENCOUNTRY said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard that dogs are more loyal to their owner if they have been fixed and aren't always looking for another dog. Does it help any if they have been fixed?
> ...


Haha alright fine with me!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> I've heard that dogs are more loyal to their owner if they have been fixed and aren't always looking for another dog. Does it help any if they have been fixed?


I've heard if you do it then it seems to mess with the dogs's "drive". My question is why wouldn't you do it if you had no interest in breeding your dog and didn't want to deal with a male dog chasing anythng in heat or having to deal with males trying to hook up with your female while she's in heat? I neutered my Lab as soon as I could afford it and have no issues with him as far as drive or energy goes when we're hunting ducks. I also don't have any behavior issues with my "cut" dog. I'd say do it, unless you just have some reason you need to have an intact dog. Save yourself the trouble unless you have already planned on helping get rid of puppies. 8)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> OPENCOUNTRY said:
> 
> 
> > I neutered my Lab as soon as I could afford it . yourself 8)


 Do not do it as soon as you can afford it- if you are going to do it and don't do it because Bob Barker says so- do it because there is a medical issue or a behaviorial issue. 
*But wait until the dog is fully matured*- my boy is now 2 and I am haven't decided yet because I don't have either of the issues above to be concerned with.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess I should have mentioned my dog showed up when he was 3 or 4 (the vet wasn't sure) so he had dropped and was ready to be cut and sewed up. I think if you're not going to breed the dog and you leave it intact... you're just a ticking puppy time bomb waiting for a neighbors dog to come in heat or have the neighbors dog pay your gal a visit so the bomb goes off. I was hesitant to say this but it kinda seems irresponsible to leave a dog intact with no intention of furthering the breed. Diluting the breed with accidents is something you're supposed to try and avoid as a dog owner right? Correct me if I'm wrong.... but I don't see that big of a difference in performance between intact dogs and those that have been spayed or neutered out in the marsh duck hunting.... unless the difference you're looking for is how big of a nuisance a dog can be to the other folks around you. Then, the big nutted males running around pickin fights and trying to get all up on every other dog in the marsh win hands down. :?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not buying into it and I'm not saying I won't have it done but it will be done for 1 of the two reasons I stated and for no other reason.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> I guess I should have mentioned my dog showed up when he was 3 or 4 (the vet wasn't sure) so he had dropped and was ready to be cut and sewed up. I think if you're not going to breed the dog and you leave it intact... you're just a ticking puppy time bomb waiting for a neighbors dog to come in heat or have the neighbors dog pay your gal a visit so the bomb goes off. I was hesitant to say this but it kinda seems irresponsible to leave a dog intact with no intention of furthering the breed. Diluting the breed with accidents is something you're supposed to try and avoid as a dog owner right? Correct me if I'm wrong.... but I don't see that big of a difference in performance between intact dogs and those that have been spayed or neutered out in the marsh duck hunting.... unless the difference you're looking for is how big of a nuisance a dog can be to the other folks around you. Then, the big nutted males running around pickin fights and trying to get all up on every other dog in the marsh win hands down. :?


My dog WILL NOT bother the neighbors dog and the nieghbors dog BETTER NOT bother mine


----------



## labs (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm with Steve on this one. There is no reason my dog will ever get out to bother other dogs. They make dog runs for a reason. Same with other male dogs getting at my female, not going to happen. Be a little responsible and take care of your dogs and puppy mistakes wont happen. If the only reason you have for cutting your male is because you are worried about it getting out and humping neighbor dogs, you should probably re think getting a dog.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

labs said:


> I'm with Steve on this one. There is no reason my dog will ever get out to bother other dogs. They make dog runs for a reason. Same with other male dogs getting at my female, not going to happen. Be a little responsible and take care of your dogs and puppy mistakes wont happen. If the only reason you have for cutting your male is because you are worried about it getting out and humping neighbor dogs, you should probably re think getting a dog.


AMEN!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are totally right... everyone knows that dogs have the ability to just turn that instinct on and off once they leave the yard. Point is... why take the chance unless you just plan on being a breeder? I'm too cool to cut my dog isn't a good reason... sorry. :? You must have also missed my sarcasm with regard to the big difference in cut and uncut labs out in the marsh. Uncut dogs don't stop being obnoxious just because they're out hunting.... and honestly, having hunted with a few intact dogs, sometimes a little too much testosterone or otherwise is a real PIA unless you just want to listen to folks having a power struggle with an uncontrollable mutt in the marsh. The guy hasn't ever said whether he planned on breeding his dog... if he's not going to, then what is the big reason for leaving the dog intact? Everyone is all hell bent to not do it... but why?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Chaser said:


> Send Colt Hamilton a PM, and tell him Chaser sent you. 8)
> 
> He's got a litter of Chocolates that just hit the ground last saturday, that will be ready to go around the last of March/first of April.
> 
> I am getting one of these pups, and can't wait till he comes home!


More info about Colt's litter is available here: www.uintaretrievers.com. (He lives in Evanston, so not too far away.)


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> You guys are totally right... everyone knows that dogs have the ability to just turn that instinct on and off once they leave the yard. Point is... why take the chance unless you just plan on being a breeder? I'm too cool to cut my dog isn't a good reason... sorry. :? You must have also missed my sarcasm with regard to the big difference in cut and uncut labs out in the marsh. Uncut dogs don't stop being obnoxious just because they're out hunting.... and honestly, having hunted with a few intact dogs, sometimes a little too much testosterone or otherwise is a real PIA unless you just want to listen to folks having a power struggle with an uncontrollable mutt in the marsh. The guy hasn't ever said whether he planned on breeding his dog... if he's not going to, then what is the big reason for leaving the dog intact? Everyone is all hell bent to not do it... but why?


I would ask why would you? The only reasons I read here for cutting a dog is for the convienience of the owner and has nothing to do with the dog.
My reasons for not cutting the are ALL about the dog. They were given those parts for a reason and have a lot to do with the growth and developement of the dog. I dont care what anyone says spaying or neutering a dog changes it. I dont notice much mentally which is a big reason a lot of people do it. It doesnt settle a dog down it doesnt keep him from wandering. Females in heat arent the only reason dogs like to wander. It doesnt hamper their drive which is good. What it does do is change them physically. They tend to get fat among other things. They dont have the stamina and strength they used to. I have a 6 year old female that was spayed due to a troubled pregnancy. She still has the drive to do the work but tires much quicker and can no longer make the jump into the truck. She is 6 but acts more like 9 or 10


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to apologize for my cynicism.... it was unwarranted. Here is something I found, just because I thought I might be up in the night about what I was thinking so..... I went right to the AKC website. Check this link, lines 83-86. Its about breeding, spaying, neutering, etc.

http://www.akc.org/public_education/res ... _owner.cfm

For what its worth, there weren't any issues mentioned because of spaying or neutering a pet such as lack of energy, lack of desire, drive or whatever else you want to call it at least from what I could find and I really did look. I'd hate to give a guy some advice and have it be something that actually hurts his new best friend. I figure if the AKC didn't mention it, it can't be that big of a concern (not that they know everything, but they certainly would know better than me). I guess it varies from dog to dog. My little lab mutt is constantly wanting to go, fetch, run, play or whatever to the point that I'm usually tired before he is and my huge lab mix I had before Buddy would run a little, wouldn't last too long and he'd be looking for a cool spot to lay down and watch life pass him by. Toby was my intact dog, Buddy was neutered probably within a couple months of living with me. I also had more temperament issues (at least with other dogs) with my intact male than I've ever had with Buddy. I don't know, it must be a personal experience thing. :|


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

A debate about dogs is like a debate about guns, there is no right or wrong. Most of the time it is how you as the owner are. If you take the time and do a little reading, you can learn what to look for to get the traits that best suits your life style. It is never a 100%, but it can put the odds in your favor to get one that best suits you. After that it boils down to how much you have that new dog to be a part of your life. Time is the answer. The more time spent the bigger the reward.

As far as fixing goes, talk to a few vet's. They will give you the pro's and con's. Like all things medical talk to more than just one. Then make an informed decision. Try to think long term as well as short term. I just got done spending 1600 dollars and losing a dog to uterus infection and the first thing the vet said was if you were never going to breed her you could have avoided this by having her fixed years ago.

I pick female dogs mostly for one reason. I got tired of the males always wanting to piss on everything.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Alrighty thanks guys. I don't know if i am going to breed with it or not at this point. I was thinking that if fixing it would make it a better/more loyal dog than that's what i want done.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Alrighty thanks guys. *I don't know if i am going to breed with it or not* at this point. I was thinking that if fixing it would make it a better/more loyal dog than that's what i want done.


I should hope not!!! :shock: :wink:


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Chaser said:


> OPENCOUNTRY said:
> 
> 
> > Alrighty thanks guys. *I don't know if i am going to breed with it or not* at this point. I was thinking that if fixing it would make it a better/more loyal dog than that's what i want done.
> ...


:lol: haha you smart AZZ :lol:


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

[quote="OPENCOUNTRY" In general, are males easier than females or is it kinda just a preference thing?[/quote]

Personal preference.

I have seen many males and females that were hard to train and many that were easy to train. what matters is the dog's spot in the natural pecking order of the litter. the alpha dog, and this can be male or female, will be the hardest dog to train so i would tend to stay away from that one in any litter.


----------

